

Google Offering 24 Hours of Inbox Invites for All - cyberkendra
http://www.cyberkendra.com/2015/01/google-offering-24-hours-of-inbox.html

======
impostervt
Tried it. Got this response:

Thanks for requesting an invite. We’ll send you one as soon as possible.

Your friends at Gmail

